# Table tie down cont...



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

These items go on sale this weekend at an art gallery during the last First Friday art fair.

I had asked you guys about putting on those tops, because I was going to glue them on, but I was directed to rockler for table top tie downs. I have them on order, but I'm a cheapskate and hate to pay more for shipping than what I'm buying so I went to the hardware store and got some 1/2 aluminum strap metal. 
I cut about 3" segments, drill two holes bend them 90 degrees and attach the tops.

This isn't real rigid, but it's solid enough. Plus if something bad happens and it falls, the aluminum will bend and not break the entire table due to stress.


















I added a stretcher to this table. Its plenty rigid being hard maple, but it's going to get moved around alot before it is sold. The stretcher is about half way between the top and the ground. Breaks up that large void.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice tables Russell.

Herb


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Russ you know they have both a Woodcraft and Rockler store in Overland Park, right? both about 1 mile apart from each other off I35 & 87th St.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Shane, I was down at Strausser hardware and they didnt have anything and I was going to drive out there, but it was getting late and I didn't want to fight 435 traffic. 
I like the aluminum idea, in the event it ever falls over and survives, the aluminum tie downs will be the reason. There is about one inch of play in the event of a disaster, but the screws should stay put.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Russell, 2 things:

The difference between a 200.00 table and a 2000.00 table is details like this. When you are trying to make something high end, terms like "cheapskate", "good enough" and "should work" should never enter the equation. People willing to pay top dollar for pieces like this know what they are looking for - and they are not looking for aluminum straps under the table, and they aren't looking for "solid enough"

Take cars for example. The Kia Optima looks pretty sweet right? You can get one fully optioned, plenty of power and toys for many thousands less than a BMW or a Benz. What's the difference? Little unseen details. Get in one and close the door. That solid reassuring thud is the difference. Completely meaningless in the grand scheme of what the end product does, but if you are commanding a premium, it had better be there.

Also you are wrong about aluminum. I don't like using aluminum for things like this (or for car jacks, jack stands, etc). Aluminum does not flex. It shears cleanly under stress. Steel and other alloys will flex before they fail.


----------

